# Dish Network Splitter / Separator / Switch Question for the Pros here



## johnny mnemonic

I've got a Dish 1000 system with three lines going into the house. One line goes to my 722 dual tuner with a "separator" to "split" it for the two inputs. The second line coming in goes to a std. def. 311 rec'r. The third line coming in is dead. Don't know if its the coax or the LNB, but lets consider it useless. I want to add another 311 rec'r. How can I do this without running a new line or replacing the LNB? (Dish wants $$ to come fix THEIR stuff) 

I've tried splitting the second line coming in (formally hooked straight to the 311) with a variety of devices and none will work properly. A standard 2150 MHz splitter will nearly do the trick, but if I'm watching locals on one receiver the other receiver must also be tuned to one of my local channels, and if I'm watching regular programming the other receiver must be on a-non local channel as well.

I looked into a separator, like what is used on my 722 dual, but I hear that won't work for two separate SD rec'rs. Anyone confirm this? 

Otherwise I need some kind of switch, but which will work? Remember, I've only got two lines coming in the house, not three, and one is being "separated" for the 722. Can I use one of those old 4-way multiswitches that i'm seeing on clearance everywhere? Anyone? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## BattleZone

Do you have a Dish 1000:










or a Dish 1000.2:










Second, you cannot "split" a satellite line. DishProPlus switches are designed to send two signals down the same line to feed a dual-tuner receiver (using a DPP Separator, which is really a custom diplexer), but you cannot feed two different receivers from a single line. Each receiver must have its own line from the switch.

If you only have a Dish 1000, then you only have 2 outputs for receivers, and will either need to replace the dish for a Dish 1000.2 (probably the better solution), replace the 311 with a 322, or change the LNBs on the current dish and install an external multiswitch.



> (Dish wants $$ to come fix THEIR stuff)


"Their stuff" isn't broken; they installed what was necessary to feed the equipment on your account. Now you are upgrading; that often comes with additional costs, but YOU, the customer, are generating those costs, not Dish, so it isn't right to call them out for needing to cover those costs. You gotta pay to play.


----------



## johnny mnemonic

Its the 1000.2. And yes, their stuff is broken! (Is the receiver and dish not their equip?) Like I said, the third line coming the house is dead. It once worked, and I had a 311 hooked to it. Now it doesn't. Of course now that I'm expanding again, I'd like to use that 3rd line, but it doesn't work. That's why I'm here, asking if there is any way to use a Switch or something to take the 2 working lines and use 3 receivers.


----------



## johnny mnemonic

So, Battlezone, if the LNBF on the 1000.2 is actually sending two signals down each line and the "separator" is basically just a diplexer opening those two signals back up, why can't I use another one of those "separators" on one of the other lines and run two separate receivers from it?

I'm told it "just won't work, man" but why not?!


----------



## BattleZone

It won't work because the receiver tells the switch inside the LNB which bank of transponders (from up to 8 choices) to send down each of the two bands that the cable will hold. There is no way for two different receivers to control one line the way the system is designed, so that simply won't work.

I have no idea why your third line doesn't work, but maintaining the dish and wiring (after the original 90 day warranty) has always been the customer's responsibility, and is why the protection plan (i.e., insurance) exists.


----------



## Countryside

First of all if you ordered the installation you currently have, then DISH owes you nothing. If you ordered a 3TV install, and you got a 3TV install, then you have not been done wrong. There is no reason a tech should come out for free and do extra work that was not part of the original install. Secondly, nothing you have said indicates that anything is not "working." If what was installed is working....then it is working. There is nothing that says that this 3rd unused line "should" be hooked up to anything since it was not being used. The tech was being paid to do a 3TV install, so that is what he did. If he had to disconnect the third line to make it work, it was an unused line so no harm done.
Yes, the equipment does belong to DISH. They are allowing you to use hundreds of dollars worth of equipment that you didn't have to pay for. This doesn't mean they owe you anything.
The 1000.2 LNB is capable of powering up to 3 dual tuners. (Your 722 is a dual tuner....it does two TVs.) If all you have connected is a 722 and a 311, then there is a open, unused port on the LNB. There are 4 ports on the LNB.
The three on the left are outputs going to receivers. The one on the right is an input port (if there was a second dish it would connect here.) A cable connected to the third unused port on the LNB connected to another 311 would work.
You can do an upgrade, which would include a tech installing a 311, or you could purchase a 311 and install it yourself, keeping in mind that altering or tampering the original install is not covered by the service plan (protection plan.)


----------

